# CAIRO | Cairo Expo City | App



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

lazaretstd said:


> Cairo Expo City, design by Norwegian Snøhetta. Renderings visualized by MIR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really great design actually, too bad it didn't win...


----------



## asinger_la (Jun 12, 2010)

that is really very interesting project...why was it designed that that way?


----------



## lazaretstd (Jun 12, 2010)

asinger_la said:


> that is really very interesting project...why was it designed that that way?


Explanation of the architects (Snohetta):

This expo center is located in the heart of one of the world's greatest cities.
On this vast site, the harsh reality of Cairo's urbanity is mirrored in the crisp exterior perimeter and contrasted by the soft flowing natural forms traversing the interior of the site. All the components of the expo center are organized along this man-made valley that flows across the site. Linking it to the neighboring convention center.

category:commercial
typology:Mixed use- expo congress, shopping mall, hotel-bussiness and leisure
size:600 000 m2


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 12, 2010)

I hope I'm accepted to go study in Egypt , I want to touch it ....


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected]@ said:


> I hope I'm accepted to go study in Egypt , I want to touch it ....


That sounds almost object sexual 

Yes it is a great design. I like it.


----------

